# Need a sample form of full compliance with building regulation, not just visual



## drunat (13 Jun 2013)

Hi. We have done some work on the house and are now at the last stage of getting all relevant certificates. We were given a standard BE SE 9101 form that states that the certificate is based on final inspection only and that the certificate is only for title purposes. This is not actually what we were looking for or what we agreed at the beginning of the project and we need a document that would confirm that all work was done to building regulation and that site visits were undertaken. Is there such standard for that would give blank certification on all work undertaken?


----------



## threebedsemi (14 Jun 2013)

Who do you want to sign the cert, your contractor or your engineer/architect?


www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## lowCO2design (3 Jul 2013)

DOHdesigns said:


> It's called a Completion Certificate in which the Local Authority would issue upon satisfactorily completion of the works in accordance with the Building Regulations. Unless you engaged an Approved Inspector in which they would issue a Final Certificate.


in Ireland this carried out generally by an arch or eng


----------



## drunat (5 Jul 2013)

This would be an engineer. Chartered engineer I think?


----------



## threebedsemi (10 Jul 2013)

I'm confused about why you are asking the question. If you were given a standard engineering appointment document, and hired an engineer on that basis, and he carried out the site visits and so on, and he gave no indication that he was not going to give you a cert on completion, is it not that engineer who will provide the cert?

You should initially talk to someone in Engineers Ireland, http://www.engineersireland.ie/home.aspx
they produce most of the documentation used by engineers in this country, and should be able to advise you as to what form should be used.

If you did not appoint an engineer visit the site during construction, imo you are highly unlikely to find one who is willing to give you the certificate that you want at this stage.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------

